# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أجمل مواويل عاصي الحلاني

## MiSteR LoNeLy



----------


## العالي عالي

عاصي افضل من غني المواويل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكووووووووووور اخي على الطرح الرائع

تقبل مروري بكل ود

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

تسلم عاشق 

على الرد الnice >يا حلو

----------


## العالي عالي

:Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

على راسي والله 

عالي العالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا عمي فارس الاغنية العربية من قليل

----------


## مازن

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## تاج النساء

موال ذكرتك بجنن مشكور

----------


## thesniperss

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sahar hasan

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## waseemooo

مممششششككوووورررررررررررررررر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## fares1988

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## زيد الفار

يعطيك العافية

في قمة الروعة

----------


## madrista

مشكور كتير

----------


## ابو آمر

اصيل كالصوت الذي اخترته شكرا عزيزي

----------


## الاميره

[glint]حلو كثيررررررررررررررر[/glint] :SnipeR (37):

----------


## moos_ay

نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااار

----------


## hassanno

كول
يا مان 
اجمل اغاني

----------


## محمد ايبو

مشكوررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمد ايبو

هلا فيكم :Eh S(9):

----------


## محمد ايبو

هلا فيك أحلا المواويل لعاصي حلاني والله
كيفكون تمام
بالله 
أنا بحبكم :SnipeR (69):

----------


## ansiansianis

llllllll

----------


## المجروح333

مشكووووووووور

----------


## wissam

عاصي افضل من غني المواويل

----------

